# Down the Rabbit Hole (2010)



## The-Family-O (Jan 4, 2010)

The cast:





Top L-R: Eva, Jade; Bottom L-R: Tom, Me, Arianna; On my lap: Brigid





Taragon





A happy Fluffy lol





Oscar





Oscar and I (just a glimpse of how I am with my animals lol)





Reeses 





Just chilling





A box! A box! A box!

I will have better pictures of these two babies tomorrow, but for now, a sneak peek:









And this is the kitty that we are fostering:




Lil' Poof (she is really hard to photograph, I took this and she jumped off the couch, lol)


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 4, 2010)

Also, you will sometimes see me talk of my son, Kevin, this is him:




We miss you so much baby boy.

I wasn't sure if I should put his picture up, but he will always be very much part of our family. It's been 2 years, but it feels like yesterday...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 4, 2010)

your family is so beautiful!!! and your cats are adorable!!!

cant wait to see more pics of your new lionheads


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 4, 2010)

Great start to your blog.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 4, 2010)

I love the title of your blog! Awesome pictures, I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 4, 2010)

Aw I am going to get a dapple doxie in about a year when I move into a larger place 
Great family, great pets!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wgat a great family u have that pic of kevin cracks me up...I love his outfit ha ha


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 5, 2010)

:bunnydance:nice start to your blog - what a beautiful family you have - both fur and skin


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi am welcome to the forum and love your blog you kids are beautiful alll fur and human alike. 

Beautiful picture and cant wait for you to post more pictures and funny stories


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 7, 2010)

We didn't have internet for a few days! But I have a bunch of pictures of my new babies. So, I will try to post them up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 7, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the new buns! As well as more of Reeses, with my husband. I think he loves her, but he won't admit it lol.

Just home from getting my new babies 
I have to figure out a name for him. So far I have called him: Mr. Poofypants, Mr. Fluffigans, Punky boy. lol





Pepper Ann






















Reeses with daddy  My favorite pictures so far.









Before:





After:





Sleepy boy in mommy's arms:


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 7, 2010)

Trying to come up with a name is hard!
Ok, this is the choices:
Attila the Bun (hubbs)
Pugsley (hubbs)
Grissom (me-love CSI!!)
Beethoven (me)
Periwinkle (me)
Bandit (me)
Rabbithood (hubbs)
Rascal E Rabbit (me)
Jumpin' Jack Flash (hubbs)
Fluffnicula (me, lol)
Sir Hopsalot (me)
Lestat (hubbs)
Fluffsfuratu or Bunsfuratu (me, we like vampires and he looks like he has a cape on lol)

I think that's it. i will let you know what we agree on. 

P.S. We might have another new member to the bun family. I will keep you updated though.

~~~~~~~~
In other news, Tom has gotten a new job (he was laid off the week before thanksgiving from his old job). He starts the 18th. And hopefully he recovers from his basketball injury soon (went to church to help get us into our renovated building, he went to play basketball and tore his cartilage in his knee. awesome).

My schooling just started, but thankfully I go to school online, and I work about an hour a day so I can be home a lot.

The kids are doing well. My son's birthday is this weekend. We're hoping to have a party for him, but not this weekend lol. 

Pepper Ann and he-who-has-no-name are running around. I would like to integrate Reeses into the fun, but her and Pepper Ann are not getting along just yet (I took Reeses down in her cage to try to see what would happen, temperamental females, I swear! She don't want your man, Pepper Ann! 

Well, off to do some homework, and get these 2 back into their cage so Reeses can run around too.


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 7, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> your family is so beautiful!!! and your cats are adorable!!!
> 
> cant wait to see more pics of your new lionheads


Aw, thank you so much. I have to go look at the other blogs!!!


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 7, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great start to your blog.


Thank you 
I love your signature lol


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 7, 2010)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> I love the title of your blog! Awesome pictures, I'm looking forward to seeing more.



Thank you!
We are having an Alice in Wonderland themed (late) wedding reception, so it seemed appropriate


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 7, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Aw I am going to get a dapple doxie in about a year when I move into a larger place
> Great family, great pets!


Aw, that is so awesome! I love my doxie, even if he is a very jealous boy!


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 7, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Wgat a great family u have that pic of kevin cracks me up...I love his outfit ha ha


Thank you.
yes, that was one of my favorite outfits that I had for him lol


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 7, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :bunnydance:nice start to your blog - what a beautiful family you have - both fur and skin



Thank you so much!:bunnydance:


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 7, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Hi am welcome to the forum and love your blog you kids are beautiful alll fur and human alike.
> 
> Beautiful picture and cant wait for you to post more pictures and funny stories


Thank you so much


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 8, 2010)

*The-Family-O wrote: *


> Trying to come up with a name is hard!
> Ok, this is the choices:
> Attila the Bun (hubbs)
> Grissom (me-love CSI!!)
> ...



if it was me then i would have to choose from the above - the only one i would probably discard is Lestat - bunny would have to be tall with blond hair and blue eyes with a french accent

as long as you dont mind it being yelled across the vets' waiting room! - mine call the animal not the owner


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 8, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *The-Family-O wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Trying to come up with a name is hard!
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

It's a toss up between Sir Hopsalot and Grissom....

I think I might call him Grissom, since he left CSI, I need a way to remember him and all the good times (lol, kidding!)


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 9, 2010)

OK, so the results are in. His name is *drum roll*.......

[align=center]_*Oreo. 
*_[/align]
My oldest daughter said he looked more like an Oreo, and I would have to agree, lol.

Pictures to come of our newest bun family member: Fred the BunBun. We need to research to see what kind of bun he is, but he is my son's (and mine while he is at his dad's house) birthday present. 

The best part of having the bunnies has been teaching the kids how to care for, what not to do, and to be caring of those around them (not screaming, arguing, running, etc). I have noticed a huge difference in their attitudes since these babies came into the house


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 9, 2010)

:wavereo! now that's a name that can be yelled across my vets' waiting room!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 9, 2010)

Oreo`s great,yeh very easy to forget the poor vets have to shout out their names ! bet sometimes they just call out the owners name LOL:biggrin2:


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 30, 2010)

Holy cow! I feel like I never have a chance to hop on here for even a few minutes right now. 
But the family is doing well regardless.

Oreo is doing much better, and he is so good about getting his nails done. Although recently he has decided it is a good idea to knock over the boards I put up to keep Reeses and Pepper Ann from fighting. I also don't think he was neutered, and I'm not really happy about that. If he wasn't, just say so, the whole lying thing is just not cool. Which brings me to....

....I think Pepper Ann might be pregnant. I found a vet 15 mins from me that does house calls. He is awesome. He has been in practice for over 30 years and has seen rabbits for as long (and he answered all the questions correctly, so he will be my new vet!). I'm making a house call appointment for next week, because I get a discount if he sees all my animals at once. We will see. If she is, I will probably keep them. I have gotten the 'we will take one for the kids on easter' statement like a bajillion times. And I've said 'uh, no'. Which has led to some dirty looks. Oh well. If I do find homes for a few, expect some new members, because it will be mandatory that they join!

Reeses has gotten SO much better. She will now come to the door and readily runs out when you leave her door open. o much better than the running away she had been doing. She favors my husband, who claims he doesn't like rabbits. I have pictures that prove otherwise though lol.

Fred is, well, Fred. he causes trouble when he can, and needs to be fixed asap. he's also making this buzzing noise. But only while in his cage and hopping back and forth because he wants outoutout!! But he only does it towards me. Any advice on this one? lol

We might be adopting another bun - a mini lop named Zoe. We meet him on Monday, and I am totally excited! My husband said 6 is my limit, and I said ok fine. I think he's being pretty good about my buns, and he has warmed up to them a lot (he has even laid on the floor to play with them!).

My kids are awesome with the rabbits, even my 3 year old terror lol. She knows that Fred is the only one she can pet through the bars and will sit and quietly sing to them. All the girls are good for that and they all seem to like it  I'm actually in the process of making and printing signs to post around the rabbits, so that there are 'reminders' for them. We even made a sign for the gate that reads 'step lightly, rabbits at play' when it's up. Right now they are learning how to feed them with supervision. My son wants to do more with his rabbit (Fred), so I told him he can start feeding him and giving him hay (he sits next to Fred with his fingers in the cage petting him, and Fred will fall asleep. That bun LOVES him. If he's out, he will follow my son around). 

I think that is it for now. I will have to resize and post some pictures up


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow an vet who makes house calls! Green with envy.

That is great that your son and Fred have such a close bond.


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 5, 2010)

Ugh. I have no time for the computer lol. 

We will have a new member to add to our family as of the 12th of this month. We will be adopting our last bun for awhile, his name is Zoe (the mini lop I mentioned up there somewhere). He is SO cute. I love him.

I meet him and his mom at the vet to watch him have his teeth clipped (they grow crooked poor baby) and bring him home.

SO EXCITED!




In other news, I'm not able to be on much due to a family member being very ill. I hope to be on more in awhile, but for now I'm helping his daughter to care for him. This has been a long hard road, that he feels is coming to an end soon (he is in the last stages of AIDS and stomach/lung cancer), and it has been a very emotional roller coaster of how and what and whys. We all love him very much, so we are trying our best to make him feel as comfortable and loved as possible. 

If you could just pray for my niece and her father, I would appreciate it. And I know she would as well.

Thank you. ink iris:


----------



## BunnyLovers (Feb 5, 2010)

Love your pictures. We are getting our newest addition Superbowl Sunday. Can't wait. 
Lilli 2 is coming home. We will definitly post pics when we get her. We feel like proud parents bringing home a new baby.


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 5, 2010)

ray: cancer has gotten most of my family. prayers and good wishes coming your way.

on a lighter note - love your avatar pic! also my hubby wont admit to being soft on the bunnies either. must be a man thing


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 6, 2010)

*BunnyLovers wrote: *


> Love your pictures. We are getting our newest addition Superbowl Sunday. Can't wait.
> Lilli 2 is coming home. We will definitly post pics when we get her. We feel like proud parents bringing home a new baby.



Aw, thank you. I actually need to upload more onto photobucket so I can post them. I don't think I've posted Fred the BunBun up yet!
Aw, I can't wait to see pictures of your new baby. I think it is a lot like bringing a baby home


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 6, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> ray: cancer has gotten most of my family. prayers and good wishes coming your way.
> 
> on a lighter note - love your avatar pic! also my hubby wont admit to being soft on the bunnies either. must be a man thing



Thank you so much. 


i couldn't figure out a good avatar pic, so I figured that pretty much sums me and my life up lol.

Yeah, my husband has now started putting pictures on his phone and will do baby talk to Reeses. I know he totally loves HIS rabbit LOL


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is Fred the BunBun. The one picture is with my son, cause Fred was his birthday present. He has gotten so good with him! And you can tell Fred loves him cause he will follow him everywhere. One of these days I will be able to get a picture of my son and Fred chilling on his bed lol


----------



## Rashel (Feb 7, 2010)

When do you bring Zoe home? We want pics, lol. 
Congrats on your new bunnies!


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 7, 2010)

*Rashel wrote: *


> When do you bring Zoe home? We want pics, lol.
> Congrats on your new bunnies!



I bring Zoe home the 12th of this month!!!! I'm SO excited!

Thank you


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 7, 2010)

This was a picture taken about 5 seconds before Oreo and Pepper Ann binkied at the same time, then proceeded to knock into each other, shake it off and take off again lol





Fred on the run hahahahaha





A few pictures of my husband 'not liking' the rabbits 













And this is Reeses drinking, I had tried getting her the way she was originally drinking, which was with each paw on each side of the water bottle. It was so funny.





That's all for now!

Coming soon: my rabbit tattoo


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 7, 2010)

I think Fred might be a mini satin? not sure, but he looks like one. still researching, hopefully i come u with something though. I hate not knowing! lol


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 8, 2010)

Fred passed away while I was out frantically trying to find pumpkin for him... 

I don't even know what happened. We left to go away, and he was being cared for with the rest of the buns; and when I get back he's sick and passes away within a few hours of getting home. I feel so stupid. I feel like we shouldn't have gone away and maybe if we were here, I could have helped him and he would be better right now.

I don't know how to tell my son. Fred was his rabbit, he loved him and fred loved him back just as much. 

:tears2:


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry!
Binky Free Fred RIP


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Binky free Fred!


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 13, 2010)

This past week has been a roller coaster.

Upset about Fred, happy about Zoe & the ferrets. Moving in a few weeks and having to deal with that. Meeting the vet, and not really wanting to have to go through the round again trying to find another one as awesome as him.

Blah.

Yesterday, I picked up Zoe. He is so sweet. He has definitely stolen my heart. I love all my buns, they all have a special spot in my heart. But Zoe.....I think he is my heart, and I love him muchly.


















Our cay, Fluffy, has decided he wants to become friends with Reeses. And they have actually ben out (supervised) together, and they seem to love each other. This is where Fluff spends his time 90% of the day:





Yesterday, I went and bought a really pretty angel box for Fred's ashes. I cried while I sat in the store writing down what I wanted it to say. I filled it out for my son:
"Fred the BunBun
Beloved Furry Friend
2010
Love, Jade"
I'm still at a loss, and feel like it's not fair to be happy about the new additions in our home. But, I know if Fred could tell us anything, it would be to be happy, and binky.

Tomorrow, we will be getting the last pets I will own ever (well, not ever, but ever for now). I swear. that doesn't include my husband's christmas gift, which hasn't arrived yet, cause he's isn't old enough to leave his mama lol
We will be getting 2 ferrets. Pinky & Brain lol.
This was a fluke actually. I had given up on ferrets, because I had been searching for over a year. but today I told my niece I would take her to the Humane Society to surrender a cat she had brought in from the storm we had a few days ago. I was standing there, and this woman walks in. With a paper bag and it was moving. I gave her probably the oddest look she had ever seen and said "I have to ask you what you have in the bag", and she put it down, and there were the cutest ferrets EVER. I told her not to surrender them, I'd take them, and to text me tonight for when.
I get them tomorrow.

Today was also the home visit from the vet. I love this man. He was simply awesome with ALL of our animals. He clipped nails, looked at bums, listened to things, and was very sweet and gentle with the buns. He was so knowledgeable. It makes it worth the amount of money I'm about to go pay Tuesday :inlove:


Other than that, we are going to be moving in a few weeks we think. I really kinda don't want to. But we have to... I thought moving down by my family would be a good idea, but living near either of our families is disastrous. We're going to move back up to Greene County. About 2-3 hours away from where we are currently.


----------



## hln917 (Feb 13, 2010)

Zoe is such a beautiful bun! I'm sorry to hear about Fred.


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 13, 2010)

I realized that I forgot to post that the vet said all of my buns (well, all of my animals period) are healthy, not obese, teeth are perfect, lungs clear, and yeah, all together everything I needed to hear today!!

He said it perfectly "I think we got off to a rough start (with Fred passing), but I think we will be OK", and then he patted me on the shoulder, pet Oreo's head and proceeded to ask my step-daughter how she liked having such a variety of animals in our house. To which she said "I like it very much!" 

Right now all my little furries are peeved at me. Because we bought a Wii and have been having 'family night'. The buns are so not impressed. they don't really care for the bowling....

Zoe decided that while he was on the couch today, he would use me as his personal diving board. Good thing I caught him mid-way, or else I'm not sure what would have resulted. He's cute, but totally crazy lol.

*yawn*

Probably should be bedtime for me...


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 13, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Zoe is such a beautiful bun! I'm sorry to hear about Fred.



Awww, thank you!

Thank you. We miss him very much. I will have to post a picture of the box I had made for him. It's really pretty, I hope my son likes it...

What kind of bun is that in your icon? Cute! And I love those markings!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 14, 2010)

*The-Family-O wrote: *


> Zoe decided that while he was on the couch today, he would use me as his personal diving board. Good thing I caught him mid-way, or else I'm not sure what would have resulted. He's cute, but totally crazy lol.


I have a lionhead that will put up a fuss if I try to get him out of his cage. He likes tolaunch himself out of his cage and land half way across the room.


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 15, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> I have a lionhead that will put up a fuss if I try to get him out of his cage. He likes tolaunch himself out of his cage and land half way across the room.



LOL. 

I worry they will hurt themselves when they decide to launch anywhere. Crazy buns!


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 15, 2010)

Reeses has decided that our DVDs are delicious, and also toys for her playing pleasure. She has also decided that the new cat scratcher/toy/play thing is hers as well, and has not left a surface of it unclaimed. (Edited to add: she has also found the 3D glasses and has decided that they are also hers and hers to chew/play with)

Zoe was allowed I the rest of the house tonight. And he was very well behaved. I can't wait for the day I can let them all out like that. Although Oreo, Pepper Ann, and Reeses all have the entire living room so it can't be that bad, right?

Today we brought home the ferrets, Pinky and the Brain. hehehehe. They are so cute and sweet, and I can't wait to let them out tomorrow! 

Pictures to follow...


----------



## polishgurl47 (Feb 16, 2010)

got a picture of oreo yet? me wanna see ^_^


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 16, 2010)

*polishgurl47 wrote: *


> got a picture of oreo yet? me wanna see ^_^



Oreo's the big white/black/grey poof of fur in one of the first few posting son here... he's poofy, hard to miss LOL He's one of the first ones to get noticed in my house hahahahahahahaha


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 24, 2010)

So, I'm not really sure what has gotten into my bunny bunch.

They have all become crazy with mischief!

Oreo decided he was going to explore behind the forbidden space behind the couch (and how he managed that I'm not even sure, I've barricaded that like Fort Knox).

Pepper Ann has now decided it is oh-so-fun to climb up the boxes of DVDs we have packed and to get into the entertainment center and try to play with the xbox remotes...

Reeses: ditto the above, as well as climbing up on things to get onto the coffee table to eat whatever she shouldn't have, and shoes. She loves shoes and tried running back to her cage with one in her mouth last night (that was actually pretty amusing).

Zoe now has the run of my bedroom and has decided everything in there is his play thing: slippers, blankets, clothes. But how he manages to get them is beyond me! He also managed to binky a full box of blueberries out of my hand! If I hadn't seen it, i wouldn't have believed it myself. I went in to give him one, and he decided it was the perfect opportunity or something, because they went everywhere and he was trying to frantically eat them all! I got almost all of them while I was lecturing him on how that was not a good bunny thing to do, and how we do not under any circumstances binky a box of blueberries out of mommy's hand.

YUp, this has become my life. And I'm not sure how I've managed to live without these fuzzies in my life :inlove:


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 24, 2010)

Zoe going shopping with me the day I got him






The blueberry incident





My tattoo I had started last night, going to finish when I know what color I want the rabbit (plus it hurt like you wouldn't believe!!)













Zoe and I


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 24, 2010)

Love the tat..

But, How is Pepper Ann doing?? Do you think she's still pregnant?


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 24, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Love the tat..
> 
> But, How is Pepper Ann doing?? Do you think she's still pregnant?



I don't think so... The vet looked at her and said he didn't feel anything. I might have him check her again in a week or so though, just in case


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 24, 2010)

I think I might lock my husband's cat up in the bathroom. For whatever reason he has gotten it into his head that he needs to be running and scaring the crap out of the buns. It's not as amusing as he must think it is....


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 25, 2010)

So, Zoe has figured out how to get up onto our bed if the top mattress is pulled away from the wall a bit (which it does if you just sit on it!).

I walked past yesterday and didn't see him, so I walked over and tapped on the gate, cause that will usually makes him come over. But he didn't, so I yelled to my hubby "Where did Zoe go?". He didn't know, and at that moment I heard a noise on my bed. When I turned to look, he peeked up and then proceeded to jump down the way he got up. I was laughing so hard.

This morning I let him out, and that's all he was trying to do. So I pulled the mattress away from the wall a bit, and then laid down, and he soon followed. He then proceeded to binky and run around like a mad man. He must have been extremely happy. 

He also decided to be banzai bunny and jumped 3 feet from the bed to the floor while I had a minor heart attack that he hurt himself.

This rabbit will kill me...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 25, 2010)

*The-Family-O wrote: *


> I think I might lock my husband's cat up in the bathroom. For whatever reason he has gotten it into his head that he needs to be running and scaring the crap out of the buns. It's not as amusing as he must think it is....


We had a cat that tried to play/attack one of our flemish giants a couple of years back. The cat jumped onto our flemish doe Velvet, she went straight up and twisted and threw the cat against the door. Duster bolted from the bunny room and after that it didn't matter which rabbit it was he steared clear of them.


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 25, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *The-Family-O wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think I might lock my husband's cat up in the bathroom. For whatever reason he has gotten it into his head that he needs to be running and scaring the crap out of the buns. It's not as amusing as he must think it is....
> ...



LOL. Well, Fluff is afraid of Zoe and in love with Reeses. Oreo and Pepper Ann are not fond of him, but will only run away.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 25, 2010)

*The-Family-O wrote: *


> Today we brought home the ferrets, Pinky and the Brain. hehehehe. They are so cute and sweet, and I can't wait to let them out tomorrow!
> 
> Pictures to follow...



too cool!!! The two ferrets I had, we named Eddie and the Brain.  ...he just looked more like an Eddie than a Pinky.


----------



## The-Family-O (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah, moving when super sick is not fun. My husband has been super sweet and did a lot of the work with my cousin though. Bless them for their awesomeness.

The babies arrived safely to our destination, and their cages were small, but big enough to allow them to eat, drink, and have some hay, and sleep. They calmed down quickly, and Oreo got into a fight with his reflection (we have a mirrored closet door lol).

I set up their cages, and they are all now settled, but unhappy with me because they can't come out to play just yet. We really need to finish getting packed.

We have a new puppy: Alcatraz. He loves the rabbits, but the rabbits aren't fond of him lol.

I gave my ferrets to my best friend. I realized that I was content with my bun buns. And she loves ferrets like I love rabbits. 

Oscar went back to the rescue society after he tried biting me. It was a really, really, really hard decision, but is what was best and I knew that... I miss him terribly 

I'm thinking I really want a couple English Lops to add to our family. I'd like to get them as babies. 

I also have to go find another vet. I'm not to thrilled about this. I cried at my vets office the day we were leaving. he assured me any advice or anything I needed would be free of charge, and to just call. he said if it made me feel better, he would keep all of the animals on file just in case.

I think that's it for now. We are at my friends, so I'm not sure when I'll have real internet instead of cell phone internet, but I hope all is well in all of your lives


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2010)

*The-Family-O wrote: *


> I'm thinking I really want a couple English Lops to add to our family. I'd like to get them as babies.


Although adorable and entertaining e-lops are also very mischeivious little stinkers


----------



## The-Family-O (Mar 13, 2010)

That's ok, I have a growing fascination for them. So I'm in the process of educating myself on them, so I know what I'm up against lol. See? You've helped hahaha


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2010)

They are like having a very inqusitive toddler. Elops will definitely make you smile and laugh. Also loveable, good luck in your search.


----------



## The-Family-O (Mar 26, 2010)

Sooooo, we are officially in our new house.

the bunnies are mad at me, cause they haven't been out very much, but only because we are still unpacking/moving things around.

Found a vet, just hope he is as good as the one I had before...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 29, 2010)

I bet after a couple of craisins you will be forgiven.


----------



## The-Family-O (Mar 29, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I bet after a couple of craisins you will be forgiven.


LOL. They got out for a few hours yesterday. they were very happy after that.


----------



## The-Family-O (May 3, 2010)

Apparently, my bed is NOT for sleeping. It's for Zoe's unending madness and binkiness. For real life.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/JeqkM8V2IkM&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

And to top it off, I have no idea how he gets up there! My bed is 3 feet off the floor. But yet he can't manage to jump over a gate that is maybe 1.5 feet high, no that he cleverly moves out of the way. He cracks me up lol


----------



## The-Family-O (May 12, 2010)

i find it funny that my husband tries to tell me how much he doesn't like the rabbits lol:














That rabbit has him wrapped around her cute fluffy tail hahahahahaha. I might make him join just because she is his, and he needs to just get over it 

Our newest addition, Sable. So cute!

























He (or she, but calling the bun a he for now) is the most affectionate bunny ever. I still can't understand why someone would throw him out like that. Poor bun. But I'm just glad the lady that gave me him caught him and brought him here. He's put a huge smile on my face that's for sure!


----------



## The-Family-O (May 12, 2010)

Zoe greets me when I come home  Not great picture, but a picture none the less of what he does when I come through the door.





He also helps with laundry lol





He thinks he's king of the castle. And this is him thinking me cleaning this fun area was nonsense and jumped up on it so I couldn't lol





My baby boy Zoe 

Me, new hair color!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 16, 2010)

Your bunny's are adorable.


----------



## The-Family-O (May 19, 2010)

Have a ton of stuff going on in my life.

New job. Getting divorced. Life is moving along. I am actually happy though, and that is all that should count. I've started getting rid of the toxic people in my life, and if that means only having a handful of friends, then so be it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2010)

I hate to see anyone get divorced, but sometimes thats the best option, instead of living in a bad situation.

I hope your new job is something you will enjoy and sometimes its best to distance yourself from those people who cause problems. Its better to have a few good friends then alot of that cause grief.


----------

